# Kangertech sub tank mini V2



## Neal (29/10/15)

Hello guys,

Recently purchased sub tank mini, can any of you good people advise how to ascertain it is the improved V2 version rather than the older version?


----------



## Riaz (29/10/15)

The v2 has holes through the chimney part of the rba deck whereas the v1 doesnt.

I think the base of the tank is also different- the v2 has better airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LJRanger (29/10/15)

Hi Neal

The v2 has improved dual air slots. The rebuildable base that comes standard with the v2 has 2 holes in the chimney piece and consists of 3 parts held in place by a screw on the side of the base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal (29/10/15)

LJRanger said:


> Hi Neal
> 
> The v2 has improved dual air slots. The rebuildable base that comes standard with the v2 has 2 holes in the chimney piece and consists of 3 parts held in place by a screw on the side of the base.



Thanks mate,
That clears it up nicely. the RBA base I have is indeed held in place by screw as you describe so must be V2. Thanks again for your help brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (29/10/15)

Dual airflow slots on the base of the v2 instead of one on the STM v1. And the RBA as above.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

